# Armour not working - Anyone else?



## Cheric04 (Aug 17, 2015)

I've been on Armour for 7 months now and my symptoms keep getting worse, even with upping my dose every 6 weeks.

I have seen so many stories about Armour making people feel better and that's why I was so hopeful to try it. But I just can't deal with this anymore and will be asking to change.

Has anyone else have Armour not work for them? Please share your story. I don't want to feel like I'm giving up and alone in this.

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What doe your labs look like?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What kind of symptoms are you having? Armour didn't work for me, I was allergic to one of the fillers and also had high reverse T3.


----------



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

I too am on Armour 60 mg... Started 4 months ago. I feel NO better. I am constantly tired all day, extreme constipation, freezing hands and feet, weakness in my arms and legs...its hard just holding a blow dryer. I find myself getting really discouraged. Especially when I have no one around me who understands...or basically thinks I'm crazy


----------



## Cheric04 (Aug 17, 2015)

When I started Armour in May, I had been on Synthroid for over 10 years. I was having problems losing weight, brain fog and being tired a lot.

Now on Armour for almost 8 months, I have a ton more symptoms: hair is falling out in clumps, cold feet, swelling in hands, feet and face, I have gained 20 lbs, brittle nails, extreme fatigue (the same weakness you describe Hashi411). It's just so bad!!!!

My labs have gotten worse too. At first they were better but my last TSH result was a 12 and T3 1.4! I have never missed a dose, take it the same time every morning and don't eat or drink anything 2 +hours after taking it. It's as if my body is not absorbing it. I'm now up to 135mg of Armour, according to my doctor is 4 levels higher the the Synthroid dose I was taking.

My doctor wanted me off birth control pills and tells me that estrogen can effect it so I got off about 6 weeks ago. I'm just not willing to wait it out anymore though to see if that might have been an issue. I think I am just done.

My next step is to change back to Synthroid and then see about adding a T3 supplement. Also, I think I want to keep improving on my diet and am looking into going gluten free.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I took Nature-throid, similar to Armour. I first took Levothyroxine which did not work for me at the time. I switched to NT and felt pretty good for awhile. On both of these my FT3 was below range. I went back to Levo with the addition of Cytomel and have felt pretty good. My FT3 is at the very low end of the range but I feel great. My FT4 is about 75% of range and TSH is .25. Five days per week I take 125 mcg and two days per week, I take 112 mcg of levo. I think eating clean and exercising daily play a big part in my health too. I did have to go back on estrogen recently, I'm 56 and my lab results did not change. I feel extremely fortunate to have an endo that is willing to listen and work with me.

I do not have a thyroid. I had Graves disease and did not know until the thyroid left that I had Hashi's too but at that point it did not matter. It took a long time for me to feel great but I do I think it is possible for everyone with patience and the correct medicine and a willing medical professional. JMHO.


----------

